# Replacing B'mann Connie Tender Trucks



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

My tender trucks came broken (of course) and rec'd TOC's modifications but one is on last legs. To insure reliability I want to replace all at a reasonable price. Choices I've determined so far are the B'mann connie or K27 trucks, the Aristo 29107 long tender trucks or possibly the B'mann Jackson sharp trucks. I couldn't find any USA tender trucks listed and Accucraft or Hartford are too expensive.

Questions: B'mann shows $35 for its tender trucks. Is that per each or a pair (probably not) and how can one insure to receive the metal trucks? Would the Jackson Sharp work? I prefer to get wired trucks rather than jury rigging a track power p/u system. 

Suggestions, advice appreciated, thanks.

Ted in SE AZ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Nordin on 16 Dec 2012 10:12 AM 
My tender trucks came broken (of course) and rec'd TOC's modifications but one is on last legs. To insure reliability I want to replace all at a reasonable price. Choices I've determined so far are the B'mann connie or K27 trucks, the Aristo 29107 long tender trucks or possibly the B'mann Jackson sharp trucks. I couldn't find any USA tender trucks listed and Accucraft or Hartford are too expensive.

Questions: B'mann shows $35 for its tender trucks. Is that per each or a pair (probably not) and how can one insure to receive the metal trucks? Would the Jackson Sharp work? I prefer to get wired trucks rather than jury rigging a track power p/u system. 

Suggestions, advice appreciated, thanks.

Ted in SE AZ 

Ted,

This is what I did to replace my Connie trucks. But I'm a firm believer in doing OR having a job done RIGHT the FIRST time. When I had Airwire/Phoenix sound installed by Jonathan Bliese back in 2008, he found my tender trucks (BOTH as a matter of fact!) obliterated, on a brand new engine!







NOT a good start. Jonathan completely rebuilt them. They fell apart a week later.







Per Jonathan's suggestion, I called Cliff at Accucraft and he looked around their shop and located a "busted-up" Accucraft C21 tender with NEW trucks underneath. Cliff said I could have the trucks for $75, including shipping! I bought them and then sent them to Phil Dippel at PNG for a full ball-bearing job. They still are working today like a Swiss watch. Not a bad investment for a tota of $110 (New ball-bearing trucks, ALL metal.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I replaced mine with Accucraft caboose trucks. Here is a link to a thread on the topic.


replacement trucks for Connie tender 

You might call Bachmann to see if they have any caboose trucks as well as Accucraft.

Chuck


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Chuck n, thanks for thread - your tender looks great. Did these accucraft caboose trucks have elec p/u? When you mention B'mann caboose trucks are you referring to old ones or 20.3 spectrum caboose trucks? Thanks Ted


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted: yes they have electrical pickups. I was referring to the Spectrum long caboose. Chuck


----------

